# Plain Rom



## MorTality (Nov 1, 2011)

I am looking for the most basic, stock android, stock launcher, vanilla, plain ROM for my thunderbolt. I have tried most except for CM7. I do not know programing and I am unsure how to move things into and out of the android os before it is installed. I have no idea how to compile things either.... Sorry for being noobish.

If this has been gone through before, forgive me, I couldn't find much out there.

Thank you.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Omgb (not omfgb) is basically 100% stock android. That's about as close as you're gonna get on the tbolt. All the rest of them are fairly heavily modified in terms of tweaks and extra features.


----------



## MorTality (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you. I think I tried one of them, not sure which one.... LOL I will try that one.


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

MorTality said:


> I am looking for the most basic, stock android, stock launcher, vanilla, plain ROM for my thunderbolt. I have tried most except for CM7. I do not know programing and I am unsure how to move things into and out of the android os before it is installed. I have no idea how to compile things either.... Sorry for being noobish.
> 
> If this has been gone through before, forgive me, I couldn't find much out there.
> 
> Thank you.


Have you tried my shifts3ns3 ROM? It's pretty much all stock, debloated and just has some sense updates.


----------



## MorTality (Nov 1, 2011)

BuffoGT said:


> Have you tried my shifts3ns3 ROM? It's pretty much all stock, debloated and just has some sense updates.


I might try it, however I am looking for pure AOSP. or Pure as possible. Does anyone have a fairly active link for OMGB? or am I just looking in the wrong place as usual


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

OMGB:
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/1546-{ROM}[Pure-Gingerbread]OMGB-1.2.0{FINALLY!}


----------



## MorTality (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Bamf has a vanilla Rom. Hasn't been updated in awhile though.


----------

